# Apache2 [notice] child pid exit signal Segmentation fault (11)



## benjaminbih (16. März 2008)

Habe hin und wieder dieses Problem mit Apache:


```
[SIZE=1][notice] child pid 6062 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)[/SIZE]
```
Wie kann ich herausfinden welche Apache2 Modul dieses verursacht ?

Anbei ein Bild über installierte und aktivierte Module


----------



## Till (17. März 2008)

Das muss nicht unbedingt ein Apache Modul sein, es kann genausogut an Deiner Hardware liegen. Wenn der ganze Apache nicht dabei hängen bleibt, ist das kein Problem, da apache einfach den Child Prozess selbst neu startet.

Gelegentliche Segmentation Faults im Apache treten auf fast jedem Server auf, Sorgen sollte man sich nur machen, wenn Du das mehrfach pro Minute hast oder der ganze Apache hängt.


----------



## benjaminbih (17. März 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort Till,

Segmantation faults waren an der Tagesordnung auf meinem Server, danach konnte man den Apache auch nicht mehr reloaden zudem kam gestern auch der *oom-killer* mehrfach zum Einsatz.

Habe dann mal die *mem-cache.conf* geändert und in der apache2.conf die *MaxRequestsPerChild* von 10000 auf *1000* reduziert.

Es scheint mal fürs erste geholfen zu haben.


----------

